# Lựa đèn phòng ngủ hiện đại cho gia đình



## gomsubaokhanh (4/5/22)

Mỗi một người chủ đều mong muốn căn phòng của mình mang cá tính và ấn tượng riêng. Nếu căn phòng ngủ theo phong cách tân cổ điển cần ưu tiên những chiếc đèn trang trí có hoa văn đăng đối, thì kiến trúc hiện đại cần những chiếc đèn thế nào? Lựa chọn đèn phòng ngủ hiện đại sao cho chuẩn, tham khảo ngay bài viết sau.


Đặc điểm nhận biết phong cách kiến trúc hiện đại

Thiết kế nhà ở theo lối kiến trúc hiện đại là sự lựa chọn của nhiều gia đình trẻ ngày nay. Lối kiến trúc này có sự tương đồng từ tổng thể cho đến những món đồ nội thất trong nhà với những đặc điểm như sau:

Màu sắc trung tính

Dễ dàng nhận thấy, các màu sắc trong kiến trúc hiện đại thường mang màu trung tính, bao gồm các màu như đen, trắng hay xám. Đây là những màu sắc chủ đạo của trường phái thiết kế nội thất này. Tường được sơn các gam trung tính để làm nổi bật nội thất có trong nhà.




Áp dụng nhuần nhuyễn các đường thẳng

Một trong những đặc điểm dễ nhận biết nhất của kiến trúc hiện đại là sự kết hợp tài tình của các đường thẳng. Bạn có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp các đường thẳng, các vật dụng viền cạnh thẳng đứng. Tuy nhiên, các đường nét vẫn giữ được sự cân bằng, tính nghệ thuật và màu sắc hài hòa. Các đường thẳng đôi khi cũng được xen lẫn những đường cong nhẹ để tăng thêm độ mềm mại của không gian.

Chất liệu trong phong cách hiện đại

Ngày nay, chất liệu thường được dùng trong phong cách hiện đại đa dạng, độ phổ biến tùy vào mỗi địa phương và tính cách kiến trúc sư sáng tác. Nếu như châu Âu chuộng các chất kim loại sáng màu chrome, thép không gỉ để nhấn nhá các món đồ nội thất thì châu Á chúng ta thường sử dụng gỗ, bê tông…

Chọn đèn cho phòng ngủ theo kiến trúc hiện đại sao cho chuẩn?
Sau khi đã hiểu rõ được những đặc điểm cơ bản của kiến trúc hiện đại, từ đó ta có thể đưa ra những tiêu chí phù hợp cho đèn phòng ngủ hiện đại.

Việc chọn được một chiếc đèn chuẩn gu không chỉ làm tôn lên căn phòng ngủ thời thượng, ánh sáng nhè nhẹ dịu dàng còn đem tới những phút giây thoải mái và một giấc ngủ sâu.

Một chiếc đèn phòng ngủ hiện đại là sự tổng hòa của những yếu tố như màu sắc, hoa văn, chất liệu và công năng sử dụng.

>>> Xem thêm: Lựa chọn đèn cho phòng ngủ theo kiến trúc hiện đại


----------

